# Jelly Bean on the tab



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

Not really a big fan of linking outside of rootz but I noticed that no one has mentioned the jb rom over on xda by MapleSyrup.

I figured I would share this link for those of you wanting to flash some jb on the p4/wifi and p4 tab.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1765254

still no camera and the other usual ics issues we have had but I think it is fairly awesome overall.
not sure about the 3g yet, I own a p4/wifi IO tab.

I have been running the rom in the last two varieties over the last couple of days and it is my daily driver now. Be sure to read the op before diving in.


----------



## bhp117 (Jan 14, 2012)

Just flashed this today and love it
I dont mind the camera since i dont use it but i notice the touch feel much more percise and responsive
Too bad no flash otherwise it's near perfect for me


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

bhp117 said:


> Just flashed this today and love it
> I dont mind the camera since i dont use it but i notice the touch feel much more percise and responsive
> Too bad no flash otherwise it's near perfect for me


try this
com.adobe.flashplayer-2.apk https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B8QCzHuM8MtucVlVZDNVaGxKMEE


----------



## bhp117 (Jan 14, 2012)

JASKRU said:


> try this
> com.adobe.flashplayer-2.apk https://docs.google....cVlVZDNVaGxKMEE


Thanx
Funny thing that just works for stock browser 
I tried it for dolphing hd and chrome , it did'nt work


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

For now, that is all we can get with Jelly Bean on our Tabs. I sure hope ics drops so that we can finally use our cameras again.


----------



## bhp117 (Jan 14, 2012)

Is project butter working on this build?
It feel like it to me since its much more responsive


----------



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm just about sick of Samsung. I have tried I don't know how many times to get an eta for ics on our devices and they will never answer. I know they are trying to ruin it by adding touchwiz on top of it but for gods sake this is only a wifi device. It should be released fairly soon after release.

I can't wait for my N7 to come next week.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhp117 (Jan 14, 2012)

CM10 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1787399


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

JASKRU said:


> Not really a big fan of linking outside of rootz but I noticed that no one has mentioned the jb rom over on xda by MapleSyrup.


I have found that owning multiple Android devices will keep you bouncing between different forums. Some have more support in different forums than others. Just say in.


----------



## jeeperak (Jul 17, 2012)

cm10 here and love it. now i need is the kernel with the script to charge via usb. anyone got a good one?


----------



## jeeperak (Jul 17, 2012)

i used the peershot kernel and its smoking quick and running better than ever


----------



## bdejong11129 (Dec 4, 2011)

I saw a pershoot kernel for cm but not for jellybean. Where did you find it?

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeeperak (Jul 17, 2012)

i used the ics kernel for my model i talked to a few others who said it was working very well for them on jb, id link it but im not sure if thats cool or not


----------



## gamidroid (Jul 9, 2012)

Just installed the new AOSP 4.1.1 compiled by MapleSyrup over on XDA (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1765254). Doing the initial install now, I'm pretty sure its running the pershoot kernel. Restoring apps and data right now, install went smooth, and can confirm that the camera is working. I would post in XDA, but I'm lazy and don't feel like posting 10 comments in general discussion.


----------

